# Fall leaves and Pumpkins soap pics New Pics



## Bama (Aug 5, 2011)

Had a great day soaping yesterday. These silicone molds arrived in the mail from my sister who found them at Hobby Lobby.  The colors need a little tweaking but they turned out great for hand soaps. 







A friend came over and we soaped and made some soap molds. Got a five lb and 3 lb made. She is coming back this morning to make a few more molds. Here is the three lb with Oronge Blossom soap. we will cut later this morning. Smells divine





We tried a Swirl we saw the tutorial on Brambleberry for. It is similar to column swirl but no column. Can't wait to cut this morning and see how it turned out. I will take pics if it is good.




And here are the cut soaps
This swirl has 1 oz of Endless Love and 1 oz of Passionate Kisses FO. in it. Smells divine.




The orange blossom although not as pretty smells good enough to eat.


----------



## Jezzy (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks gerat!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 5, 2011)

Love your pumkin soap ... lovely and creamy looking!

Your moulds look fantastic, especially the colour in your bottom pic.  Can't wait to see the pics when you cut your soap!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Bama (Aug 5, 2011)

I want to do some more but am waiting on a shipment of colors from  BB and I hope they get here today. I need to go and get a Pedicure and manicure too so may have to wait till later tonite or in the morn.

That purple color in the swirl is Royale Purple Liquid from BB. When my Titanium Dioxied gets here I want to try and purple and white color and use Lavender and vanilla FO.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2011)

Everything looks great!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the cut bars from the swirl ... fantastic.  Time for me to go and see if I can find that tutorial.


----------



## ewenique (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like you had fun making all those pretty soapies!


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow they look terrific.
The pumpkins are great and your colour one has the wow factor.
Can you post a link to that tut??

Loving your preserves there to. Did you make those??


----------



## Bama (Aug 6, 2011)

I had so much fun. Been making some more molds today. I made some more pumkins and leaves also and got the color even better. I will take some pics tomorrow maybe.
Yes I did make the preserves. Some fig, some peach. I think I make the best fig preseveres I have ever eaten. Like candy.

Here is the tut for the swirl
http://www.brambleberry.com/Default.aspx

Thank you all for the compliments.  The swirl smell so good I can hardly wait to bath with it.
\


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 7, 2011)

They're great.  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks great love your colours!!!!


----------



## dOttY (Aug 12, 2011)

In awe!  Love that purple/yellow swirl!  So sexy


----------



## Soapsugoii (Aug 13, 2011)

Absolutely loving the pumpkins!!! And the swirls are great, too  I'm a bit pumpkin obsessed, those would be great fun at Halloween


----------

